# Some Frogroom Pics (Pic Heavy)



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I finally got the chance to move some tanks around and clear out one frogroom over the weekend. Now my collection is small enough for everyone to fit into one room again. In the process, I snapped a few pics.

Auratus trying to see what all the commotion is about.
















2.1 Auratus tank








Orange Galacts 
















3.3 Orange Galact Tank








Red Galact soaking up some rays. 








Yellow Galact looking for food.








FTS: 2.2.3 Yellow Galacts








Female Azureus








FTS








Mint Terribilis doing what they do best...staring straight up.








Lorenzo pair awaiting their new tank.









Finally, some organization before school starts back!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Great collection ya got there!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Great shots Lisa. I really like that Orange Galact tank.

John


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Those tanks look great Lisa. You have so many big tanks. I love the growth in them. I think you are holding out on us....it looks like you have more FTS to show us. Pleaaassseee!!!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking good, Lisa! That's a beauty of a room you have there. 

Cheers


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

great looking room! just missing a big ol lazy boy recliner in the middle


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Tanks and frogs look great Lisa!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cool frog room! I like the plants growing around your racks too.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Sticky Fingers said:


> I like the plants growing around your racks too.


I agree, very nice touch.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the new setup!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I really wanted to scale down and do more with fewer frogs. I love to watch the group dynamic with group frogs. It seems the more room they have, the more active they become. Today, I said goodbye to 17 tanks leaving in the back of a pick-up truck. I am in the process of re-doing some tanks and moving frogs into larger tanks...Zoomie promised to bring his fancy camera to snaps photos for me


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Lisa, its a nice refreshing change to see a woman's frog room. I noticed all the cute ceramic frogs and palm fronds and decorations. Thanks for posting pics and sharing your room with all of us.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome Frog room!! Where did you get your lorenzos?


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> . I noticed all the cute ceramic frogs and palm fronds and decorations. Thanks for posting pics and sharing your room with all of us.


that's true, most frog rooms I see. Here or YouTube Are mostly plain but yours seems homey and cozy. Very cool.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Your frog room is still as nice as I remember when I came to get some of my first darts from you. Sadly I have gotten more out of the hobby and sold all my frogs except my mint terribilis. I hope to get into them more again in the near future. I cant wait till my mints are the size of yours


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice, Lisa! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Love it Lisa! I appreciate the comment you put about my tank, but I think you were being too generous! You have some beautiful tanks and an awesome frog room! I'm jealous. I hope to have a frog room someday, but that'll be quite a few years down the road with the hopes of a bigger house and hopefully a basement for my hobbies.
Once again, beautiful tanks, beautiful frogs, and awesome room. Thanks for sharing!
-Chris


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

i love the pics of the Auratus, they and your room look great


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for your nice comments. I can spend hours in the frog room. I see so many nice rooms posted on this board. 

@jknight, my Lorenzo's came from Bill Schwinn. They are in a 15g and even though they are small, they are super active. I plan to move them into a larger tank soon. 

@davidadelp, I saw you were parting with your frogs. It's so hard to let go once you've had these guys for years. Hopefully your mints will hold you over until you can get back into the swing of things. 

@kitcolebay, I was being honest. Your tank is amazing! I too have dreamed of having a basement frog room....maybe one day.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Lisa, those Auratus are beautiful. I bet those colors are much nicer in person. How are they as far as boldness goes? They don`t look very shy to me, also what is the moss growing on the coco hut in the Galact tank, I love it!!!

John


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

John, the Auratus are beautiful. I love that none of them are the same color. The female has more of a green tint, while the males are more turquoise. I'll have to get a pic of the other two for comparison. They are very bold and are always out. Most of the moss in my tanks is Java, but there is some that randomly came up and I'm not exactly sure what type it is.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

stunning frog tanks. really nice set up. i absolutely love this tank. it looks like they have a roof. 



chesney said:


> 3.3 Orange Galact Tank


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Your Orange Galact tasnk looks awesome. Any chance of getting some close-ups of your set-up. I looking that the structure on the left hand side. It looks to me like an old shed overgrown and long forgotten.


----------



## zamboey (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice setup! My mints do the same. Always waiting for me to feed them.


----------



## PatEmig09 (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice tanks Lisa. Frogs look good too.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll try to snap some more pics of the Galact tank this weekend. I had never noticed that the left hand side does look like some type of long forgotten shed. It is actually a large piece of wood that has become overgrown with vines and moss.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Lisa! Any updates and pics of the frog room? I'd really love to know how your Lorenzo are doing.  

Thanks, Chris


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Chris! I haven't had time to snap any pics for some time now. I no longer have the Lorenzo as I have downsized several times since this thread was posted. Hopefully once school is out I'll have time to update this thread.

Lisa


----------

